
Show HN: The Trouble with Starting Web Development / My Solution - vishnumenon
http://vishnumenon.com/2012/05/06/the-trouble-with-starting-web-development--my-solution/
======
webninja66
This is actually pretty cool. I wish I had this when I started out...

------
shadedarkly
Worked for me, not sure if I loved the design.

